# Scratches on leather seat



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

Artistic fellow! There are various leather repair kits that might help or a leather restoration shop could probably assist!


----------



## IndyDiesel (May 24, 2015)

I would try some good quality cleaner and conditioner, I use I think it's called luxall or something like that. If that didn't work try restoration shop.

Back when child abuse was considered good parenting, I grew up in late 60s and early 70s if I had done that to my dad's car, I don't want to think what kind of trouble I would have been in. :banghead:


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

IndyDiesel said:


> I would try some good quality cleaner and conditioner, I use I think it's called luxall or something like that. If that didn't work try restoration shop.
> 
> Back when child abuse was considered good parenting, I grew up in late 60s and early 70s if I had done that to my dad's car, I don't want to think what kind of trouble I would have been in. :banghead:


Oh yeah. You want to believe it. In those days cadillacs didn't even come with leather as standard equipment.


----------



## mkohan (Dec 19, 2015)

If the conditioner doesn't work I'd try shoe polish.


----------



## pacolino (Aug 1, 2015)

mkohan said:


> If the conditioner doesn't work I'd try shoe polish.


Thanks....will try the conditioner, if not leather touchup paint.

Sent from my LGMS631 using Tapatalk


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Curious - how did he do that?


----------



## IndyDiesel (May 24, 2015)

pacolino said:


> Thanks....will try the conditioner, if not leather touchup paint.
> 
> Sent from my LGMS631 using Tapatalk


The other side of this if you can't repair or recondition it and it really bothers you, I think one could find a used rear seat in a salvage yard for a decent price. It's black it appears which is the most common color. I don't think the diesel leather interior is any different than gas car with leather. There is a website called car-part.com, I just did a search and found one here in Indy for $100. Don't know what the condition is, my back seat has never been used so perhaps others use it like I do. Just a thought.


----------



## pacolino (Aug 1, 2015)

diesel said:


> Curious - how did he do that?


He did it with his boots, I believe there were small stones on the bottom of his shoes

Sent from my LGMS631 using Tapatalk


----------



## pacolino (Aug 1, 2015)

IndyDiesel said:


> The other side of this if you can't repair or recondition it and it really bothers you, I think one could find a used rear seat in a salvage yard for a decent price. It's black it appears which is the most common color. I don't think the diesel leather interior is any different than gas car with leather. There is a website called car-part.com, I just did a search and found one here in Indy for $100. Don't know what the condition is, my back seat has never been used so perhaps others use it like I do. Just a thought.


It's the front passenger seat, back face of the seat.

Sent from my LGMS631 using Tapatalk


----------



## IndyDiesel (May 24, 2015)

pacolino said:


> It's the front passenger seat, back face of the seat.
> 
> Sent from my LGMS631 using Tapatalk


Hopefully it blends when you condition it. You could also try a permanent black marker on a very small spot and take a cloth and see if it blends...as a child I remember I rode my sting ray bike into a small camper we just got and the bolt on the handle bars put a small hole in the side of the camper, it was aluminum and really couldn't be repaired without replacing the side panel. Stuff happens.


----------



## pacolino (Aug 1, 2015)

IndyDiesel said:


> Hopefully it blends when you condition it. You could also try a permanent black marker on a very small spot and take a cloth and see if it blends...as a child I remember I rode my sting ray bike into a small camper we just got and the bolt on the handle bars put a small hole in the side of the camper, it was aluminum and really couldn't be repaired without replacing the side panel. Stuff happens.


Thanks....it's not a big deal but aesthetically doesn't look nice at all.

Sent from my LGMS631 using Tapatalk


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

pacolino said:


> Thanks....it's not a big deal but aesthetically doesn't look nice at all.
> 
> Sent from my LGMS631 using Tapatalk


Go to a shoe store and purchase some leather dye. Use a tooth pick and very carefully trace the scratches. After it dries, use your favorite leather conditioner. I would not use shoe polish though as it comes back off when you use the seat due to body heat remelting the wax.


----------



## pacolino (Aug 1, 2015)

Blasirl said:


> Go to a shoe store and purchase some leather dye. Use a tooth pick and very carefully trace the scratches. After it dries, use your favorite leather conditioner. I would not use shoe polish though as it comes back off when you use the seat due to body heat remelting the wax.


Thanks Blasirl, that's a good one.

Sent from my LGMS631 using Tapatalk


----------



## IndyDiesel (May 24, 2015)

The good part with it being on back of seat, it won't get any wear to speak of. So any solution that takes your eye off the contrast should work fine.


----------

